# I drove the EOS!!!! autocross video inside!



## VAbeach GTI (Mar 23, 2006)

Click here to watch eos-autocross
this car is AMAZING!!!!! it feels rock solid!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: I drove the EOS!!!! autocross video inside! (VAbeach GLI)*

You're the coolest guy ever.


----------



## VAbeach GTI (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: I drove the EOS!!!! autocross video inside! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I drove the hell out of that car good thing it was only a pre production model that wont be sold


----------



## VAbeach GTI (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: I drove the EOS!!!! autocross video inside! (VAbeach GLI)*

Click here to watch a video from inside the car


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Very cool







Is this a standard VW type event when a new car is going to be released, so you guys can get a feel for it?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (gophaster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff!


----------



## VAbeach GTI (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (gophaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gophaster* »_Very cool







Is this a standard VW type event when a new car is going to be released, so you guys can get a feel for it?

yes it is


----------



## Mercboyz (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: I drove the EOS!!!! autocross video inside! (VAbeach GTI)*

awesome


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VAbeach GTI)*

The 'Think Fast' event I hope, I'm going on the 20th. Can't wait!!


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Can't wait to drive one tomorrow!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*

that is 1 thing I miss about working for VW.
...all of the sweet ride and drives they had.








ah well, such is life.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_that is 1 thing I miss about working for VW.
...all of the sweet ride and drives they had.









ah well, such is life.

No doubt...
I'm going to the NY Autoshow on the 19th, then the Think Fast ride and drive on the 20th. Woo hoo!!


----------



## VAbeach GTI (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

The cars are in englishtown today, tomorrow they are going to albany NY


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (VAbeach GTI)*

Sorry to steal the thread but i test drove one today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif F'n amazin. One of the guys asked how'd I hear about the event and I mentioned VWVortex. Then he quickly asked me if I wanted to drive one. (he must be a member/fan of this site







) 
VW of America is here in ATL and they're showing off the rides to dealers and sponsors and also allowing them to test drive. EOS, V10 Touareg, GTI and the Golf. Here's some pice I took with my phone.


----------



## evelwolfs (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (e_dub)*

I call BS!!!


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (evelwolfs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evelwolfs* »_I call BS!!!

on.....?


----------



## evelwolfs (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (plangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plangston* »_on.....?

The fact that VW would let someone not working from them drive any model at their event, much less an Eos.
Did they let the public do it at your event?

_Quote, originally posted by *plangston* »_i drove it at training recently too but i wasnt that impressed with the handling. . . all we had we lux 2.0T's. did you guys get a sport or v6


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (evelwolfs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e_dub* »_Sorry to steal the thread but i test drove one today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif F'n amazin. One of the guys asked how'd I hear about the event and I mentioned VWVortex. Then he quickly asked me if I wanted to drive one. (he must be a member/fan of this site







) 



_Quote, originally posted by *evelwolfs* »_I call BS!!!









X2!
I was at the event in Atlanta yesterday and there is NO WAY that anyone outside of VW drove any model... much less the Eos. 
Nice try though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosnow (Nov 24, 2001)

OK MR VWVORTEX LIE DETECTOR GUY WHATEVER YOU SAY


----------

